# Saw a small modification in an Exo Terra today



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I went to a few stores around me to look for an Exo-Terra 12x12x18. I wanted to see just how big it looked in person before ordering one. I noticed that at one of the stores the Exo Terra doors had a slight modification.










At most of the stores the doors had square cuts on the edges, so they couldn't put them right against the sides, because they wouldn't open. At this one petstore, the sides were beveled, so they could practically touch but still open. I don't think a single fruit fly could have gotten out of there.

Why the difference between stores? Did they change the design a bit and now all the new ones will be beveled and there won't be anymore square cuts? That would be nice.

Another thing I'm wondering is what would you get if you order online. I was going to order from PetSolutions.com because that's the cheapest I could find including shipping for the size I want. Thing is, I would want one with these nice beveled edges. Anybody order one from Petsolutions.com recently? I'd like to find out what they have.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow, that is a huge improvement. I hope it is true and will be looking for them.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Good Inspection on your part!

I bought two in the last 1 1/2 months, one is a 18"x18"x24" and the other is 12"x12"x18". BOTH have the chamfered edges on the doors. The larger one was bought at "That Fish Place" and the smaller one was bought at a local "pet store chain". I would guess to say that the Chamfered glass doors are most likely of the newer style. I only say that because "That Fish Place" deals in HIGH volume of inventory and I doubt very much if this was old stock from them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Some of the stores may still have old stock. I believe the newer design is the "less gaps" version.

Did the store let you open it first? All of the ones I have seen local are in boxes. I am hoping to buy a couple of them in the near future and hope the store will let me open them before buying them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Kyle, if you're near OSU, the PetCo in Lenox Town Center (on Olentangy between King and Lane) has some that are out of the box, though they don't have the largest size.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad I think they had the champered edges at That Fish Place and the other store. I say these are definately are a new style that are slowly replacing the old ones. The only thing I really wonder about now is what kind I'll get if I order from PetSolutions. I guess I could try to email them and ask.

the store already had them open. I went to four stores and two had them open and twp had them in boxed. I read a post before though that someone was at PetSmart and they let him open the box there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

You can open the box, just don't mess anything up. That's what I always do lol.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I saw the same thing today at Petco on a display model. It doesn't look like anything could get out with the beveled edges.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks defaced... I have only been to the petco on Brice. Did you happen to notice the prices? I think the one on Brice had the 12x12x18 more than a bit over priced at $89.99.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

holy crap, and i thought the one i saw for $74 was overpriced! at petsolutions.com it's only $58, after shipping. even at $58 i'm still questioning if it's worth it, considering it's only about 11 gallons. although seeing how much they _can_ cost helps persuade me . i can't imagine paying $90 + tax. hmm... 58 or 95, which would i buy? :roll:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No I didn't. Being a chain wouldn't the prices be the same for an area? I'll be out and about tomorrow, I'll drop by and get some prices. 

While we're on a tangent, do you know of any good glass shops in Columbus? I need to replace the front pane of glass on the 25g I'm building and I'm getting quotes of 40 bucks for a 3/16" thick 20"x24" piece of clear annealed glass. That seems a bit steep to me.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The reason I asked is that I thought it may have been miss marked as online that size is much less.

Example would be the 18x18x18 is $89.00 online but $99.00 at petco.
12x12x18 is $59.99 online, but $89.99 at petco?

Just seems off since the one size is only $10 off the online price.


I have used Thomas Glass and Marz glass local. Both are about the same price, but Thomas seems to have better cuts. One thing to note about Thomas is they have some odd rules about lots of cuts and in some cases are forced to charge for 24x24 for even a smaller cut. Now most of the guys there will work with you if you need a larger order or something, but you just have to watch. For 1 piece it should not be a issue.

I am planning to cut my own from home depot glass for a lid on some exo terras. I just need to find time to do it....


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That price gap does seem a bit odd. Now that I think about it, that is the price of the 18x18x18, because I thought it was pretty expensive. Sounds like either places online are getting volume discounts (unlikely to that degree), or Petco is trying to keep a nice price gradient between the sizes. I'm going to check that out tomorrow because I think I remember seeing one of the smaller sizes (it looked like a vertical ten) for about 60 bucks, and if that's the case then online should be significantly cheaper. 

Thanks for the glass shops. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see if I can get this piece of glass. This tank has been sitting for about 6 weeks waiting on various things then I clamp a joint too tight and break the glass. Though it's still intact enough to make a great top  

Where are you located? I'd like to meet some other local froggers. I'm right by OSU on Indiana Ave.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

If you haven't found the answer to your question about the stock at Petsolutions.com yet......call me at our 800 number. I don't come on here to promote business or sell things, I come here as a hobbyist like most of the rest of you. However, when I see something specifically about where I work, I thought maybe I could help answer your question.

You see, I'm the live deliveries manager at Petsolutions.com and all of the fish, corals, live plants, reptiles and amphibians are my responsibility. I'm in the process of making some changes and improvements on the live items, as I inherited some of it, so I'm always open to gabbing with you guys about what you want to see if you ever want to drop me an email.

The warehouse is closed now (it closes at 3pm Eastern) or I would go back there and see if I could pull one of the Exoterras out of the box and have a look for you.

Which size did you say you were looking to order? It looks like we have 11 of the 18x18x24 size in the warehouse at the moment, and they were received on January 17th 2006 so they are new and could possibly be a new style. We have over 100 of the medium size back there, and they were received in 2005.

Forgive me if it was inappropriate to post about my work, but I had hoped I might be able to help.

If you would prefer, I could check on the beveled edges and just post my findings to this thread.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

personally i couldn't care less if you work for petsolutions, any input is great so thanks for the reply. i'm actually planning on buying some of the medium ones, 12x12x18. however i probably won't purchase them until summer so hopefully if the 100 you have now are the old design, they'll be sold by then :wink: 

either way, i think it'd be great if you were able to check for us. that could easily be a deciding factor on where i purchase from, because if exoterra is making and selling tanks w/practically no gaps, of course i'm going to want that one.


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

Our parent company has 25 retail stores and has been in business since the 50's, so the exo terras go from our warehouse out to those retail stores as well as the ones that go out to our customers shipped through our website. We'll go through those 100 or so that we have of the mediums long before summer comes.

I'll go into the warehouse tomorrow and pull one out and have a look at it. I told my boss about the changes, so he wants to have a look also. I'll see if I can get our graphics/advertising person here to snap a couple of pictures with the digital camera tomorrow and try to figure out how to post a picture if it does in fact have a beveled edge.

"Closing the gaps" is something that I know the manufacturer has been told about, so it sounds as if they were listening if there is in fact a design change.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

sounds great, thanks a lot!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Kyle, here's what I found:

Small measures 12” X 12” X 12”, Petco - 59.95, Petsolutions.com - 39.99

medium measures 12” X 12” X 18”, Petco - 79.95, Petsolutions.com - 49.99

large measures 18” x 18” x 18”, Petco - 99.95, Petsolutions.com - 79.99

x-large measures 18" x 18" x 24", Petco - N/A, Petsolutions.com - 99.99

That is a huge jump, espceially for the medium tank. I'd pay 50, I wouldn't pay 80.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a shot of the 18 x 24 that I am working on.










I couldn't do it any better myself, :wink:


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

I went out to our warehouse as I said I would this morning first thing. I opened up one of the XL size Exo Terras that were received in the warehouse this month.

CONFIRMED, door edges are now being shipped in beveled on the front door. The door closed very tightly on the front, with (from what I could tell) no gap whatsoever on the front doors. Our mediums that were shipped in last year have the standard square cut which is great for most things, but they have the gap that fruit fly feeders loathe.

I would expect we'll go through the square cut ones very rapidly. Our system shows when we get new shipments of the sizes in (internally). If I can remember I'll let you guys know when we get beveled shipments in. If I don't remember, then you can always ask.

John

P.S. Whoever sent in the note to let us know we had a mistake on one of the frogs we have posted, THANKS! It is appreciated.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

John,
Thanks for the heads up, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome, thanks a lot John you've been a big help.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

defaced said:


> Small measures 12” X 12” X 12”, Petco - 59.95, Petsolutions.com - 39.99
> 
> medium measures 12” X 12” X 18”, Petco - 79.95, Petsolutions.com - 49.99
> 
> ...


This is a big differnce in price and a great improvement in design. What is shipping on such a heavy item though?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

From what people are saying it's not much, and depending on place even free. I've never ordered one and don't plan to so I don't know.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

at petsolutions i priced out a medium one. $50 + $8 shipping, so about $22 cheaper than petco. shipping might have to do with the distance shipped though, not sure since it's ground and not overnight or anything.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

When I ordered my 18-18-24, shipping was around 25 bucks, from FL to WI.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yikes :shock: 



Dancing frogs said:


> When I ordered my 18-18-24, shipping was around 25 bucks, from FL to WI.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Yikes :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was still way cheaper than getting it from petco, and the delivery man carried it up the stairs! :wink: ...priceless!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

A board member said " $50 + $8 shipping" to their destination in MI. Amazing...

I called Petsolutions.com and asked about the freight charge on the 18x18x18 out here to California the ground freight charge is a little over $40.00.


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

These items are shipped via the freight shipping rate, due to size and weight. So everyone's shipping will be different on the Exo Terras based on what size you order and where you live.

If it helps, our warehouse and offices are located just a little East of Dayton, Ohio. If you don't live too many states away from here, shipping isn't too bad and you still save money, but if you live far away from here then shipping may not be cost effective.

You can call the 800 number for Petsolutions if you call between 8am and 9pm Eastern, and one of the CSR's will put in a fake order for you to give you how much shipping would be if you order one.

John


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

East of Dayton: Springfield by chance? Do you allow pickup? I'm from the area and knowing that if I ever decide to get an exo-terra I'd certianally get it from your company.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm i bet in state shipping is cheap as well... or better yet do you have stores near columbus?


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry, we aren't zoned for pickup, we get asked that a lot. We're in Beavercreek actually, just off of 35.

Our parent company is Jack's Aquarium & Pets, they have a store or two in Columbus, but their prices are not the same prices as Petsolutions.com, they have more normal retail prices. They get all of their hard goods from the warehouse we share, but their live items mostly come from places other than what the website uses.

FYI, I did some checking for another forum member last night who lives in Minnesota, and shipping one of the medium 12x12x18's is a little over $10 to ship. In state shipping on that same thing is probably less than $10 but I don't know for sure, you would have to check.

John


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, and jacks is right up the street ill have to check their prices...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Well it seems the Jacks that was close to me has closed. It wasn't in the best part of town and just about that whole plaza is empty now.

Any idea if it moved or just closed?

I did pick up a 12x12x18 at petco.... crazy prices but I wanted to try one out. Im not sure if my plan to get a few of them is worth it. I think I can get normal tanks for a ton less. I think both will be the same amount of work.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

kyle1745 said:


> I did pick up a 12x12x18 at petco.... quote]
> 
> So how do the doors look? Nice and tight?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh ya I meant to comment on that. They are ok seems to be the new design, but not as tight as some have said. Id just say the doors don't meet up in the middle at the top as well as I would like. The sides are ok, but im sure a ff could get out. Im not 100% pleased with the construction, but its nothing I can't deal with. 

I had planned on getting 2 of this size and a 18x18x18, but I think I am going to just use this one for my desk and then get either more vertical 10s, or go 15gal highs. I need to move all my pums to new tanks to get them misted and drained, but I am having a heck of a time making up my mind on what to use. I like simple and low maintence for my racked tanks so I may have some 15gal highs ordered for me, but we will see. At first I had liked the ideas of these thinking it would be less setup, but now I think it will be about the same, and the cost is about 3-4x more.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

but of a bummer that it wasn't as perfect as you hoped. i swear the ones i saw around here had glass against glass, no gap at all so no way a fruit fly could get out. i still think i'm gonna get several 12x12x18's, even though some 10 verts would prolly be just as effective. i just don't like the black frame around the 10 verts (from what would normally be the top), and i really love how the doors open on the exo terra. plus the screen below the doors is nice.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm, Kyle it sounds like your saying that there are other areas than just the doors that have changed in this new design and not nessarily for the better. I haven't seen one yet and was really hoping to get FF prof doors. The rest I dont care unless it is really worse. Any more light you can shed on this?


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

Kyle, you are correct, that store was not in a good location. They did move it.

I would imagine there will be construction variances from tank to tank, just like there were with the original design where some doors closed closer than others.

We ordered in some new mediums here at work and when they come in I'll be checking them out. The XL size I looked at, the doors in the center were glass on glass with no gap whatsoever.

John


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks again... yes not the best part of town. Do you happen to have the new address? The website still shows the old one as did yellow pages online I believe.


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

Waterloo Crossing
(614) 548-0090

at Gender Rd. and Rt. 33
6334 Gender Road
Canal Winchester, OH 43110

That should be the address for the new store. I'm not involved in the retail side of the business at all, they are just our parent company.


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, Petsolutions.com Live Deliveries Manager checking in on the Exo Terra update.

We ordered in 12 of the 12x12x18 model to check out even though we have over 100 already in the warehouse. The new ones that came in have about 1/4 inch of dust on the boxes, so I knew from the start that wasn't a good sign.

I opened up one of the boxes, and sure enough there is a gap between the doors just as it used to be. My guess is the manufacturer still has old stock they are looking to clear out, so it will be hit and miss which ones stores will be getting in around the country. They did have beveled edges on the glass, but there were still gaps, so maybe it was an "in between" model. It wasn't the huge gaps that were there when we first saw them coming out.

The gaps aren't giant, but a fruit fly could definitely get out without some modification. Crickets wouldn't be able to get out, not even smalls. Pinheads maybe.

I just wanted to be sure I follow up. When we get through the ones we have in the warehouse and start getting new 12x12's in, I will post an update for you all.

John


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for the update. i won't be buying any until i find one without any gaps, so make sure to keep us updates :lol: . i appretiate what you guys are doing for us over there.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got back from my local Petco. ALL of the display exo terras had the old design... Gaps everywhere... Just an FYI.


----------



## repkeeper02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey,

Does anyone know of any places that are selling the XL exo-terra with no gaps? I want to buy one of XL ones as soon as I can, but want one of the new ones with no gaps. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

the only way i know to figure that out is to get in contact with W3rdSmyth. pet solutions has good prices too.


----------



## W3rdSmyth (Nov 18, 2005)

I went back and checked out some of the XL's after he got in touch with me, and I think what we are seeing on the Exo Terras is really just differences in the fit of the parts more than a true build difference. The one I opened a couple of weeks ago was tight as a drum, but I opened a few boxes this week and they have the thin gaps.

They are still not the large gaps we saw when they first came out, they have definitely improved on that, but I'm just not seeing anything consistent in gap size.

Just a heads up on this continuing saga.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

The one I recently bought my son for Christmas from "That Fish Place" has no gaps AND it has the "beveled" edges on the glass doors, too. They have/had one on display also and it was the very same as I bought.

Check them out on the web.


----------

